# Our biggest sales of the years are next week.



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Our annual Black Friday Sale is only a week away. We will have everything but Whelen on sale.

On Cyber Monday we will have a second sale for just Whelen items.

As usual we will be throwing some goodies in most orders and we have some great Tee Shirts for Cyber Monday as well.

Thanks


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you a tomar dealer?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Friday deal on your millennium mini bars ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kudos to strobesnmore on their warranty and quick turnaround on warranted items!

Probably would have gone even faster if the moron that boxed up the item had included the needed paperwork.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I installed 6 hideaways and two visor mounts on my truck a couple months ago. Anyone on here wondering about quality of the strobes n more stuff, dont. Good quality stuff, and they are freaking bright! Don’t hesitate buying their house brand LED products.

Running an X pattern in the tail lights and have one in each front turn signal. Honestly if you do that its plenty. The Visor flashers are overkill if running the hideaways. But I have everything on independent switches so it nice to have options. Good Job Strobes N More. Ill order again from you guys.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's keep it on point and refrain from posting just to cause trouble

thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's keep it on point and refrain from posting just to cause trouble
> 
> thanks


Not sure why this post is here. I don't even remember posting it. Please feel free to delete it MJD.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Somehow I got deleted out of this Quagmire....

I guess I'm just the innocent victim in all of this..... And I thought it was very positive.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

All the flashing lights were bought at strobes and more


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Slow clap for the outcome of this thread...!

Louis, thank you for the Black Friday sale, as always I'll be ordering some stuff.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome I literally ordered 2k worth of lights last week from you guys.
My whelen justice bar came with a cracked lens. I sent two emails and left a message on the phone. I havnt heard anything back yet.......


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Who did you email or call? Email me and I’ll look into it.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I called the shop number and emailed the email I had from the last time I bought from you guys


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

So any preview ?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Santry426 said:


> So any preview ?


This. I've been putting off ordering a couple Feniex 4200 minis for the last month or so hoping one of the dealers would have them on sale. I don't even need to know price, just a yes, no, or a "yes but I'm not supposed to tell you".


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Everything will be discounted on Friday except for Whelen brand. Whelen will be on sale Monday only as that is the only day they allow a discount.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My order has been placed Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> My order has been placed Thumbs Up


6:35 am Why so late? The sale started 6 hours ago....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> 6:35 am Why so late? The sale started 6 hours ago....


You are not in the same time zone


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been told that my entire life...


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Order placed !


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys, what brand would you order? Feniex, house brand etc?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

House brand for me so far are awesome. You cannot go wrong with Phoenix or Wehelen either


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shawn_ said:


> Hey guys, what brand would you order? Feniex, house brand etc?


House brand E6 mini's


----------

